# Building/Buying a Viv?



## Hazze (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm looking to start building/buying a 6x2x2 viv as an initial viv for a Tegu I'm planning on getting in the near future.

Is making one likely to be cheaper than waiting for a decent 2nd hand one to come up?

How much roughly is toughened glass and where do you buy it from?

Thanks


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

a hell of alot cheaper even for the glass its selfs go to a local reptile shop and ask them were they get there glass for the vivariums they should know a glass cutter in you town


----------



## Hazze (Dec 8, 2009)

UkReptiles said:


> a hell of alot cheaper even for the glass its selfs go to a local reptile shop and ask them were they get there glass for the vivariums they should know a glass cutter in you town


How much roughly do you reckon?

cheers


----------



## UkReptiles (Feb 2, 2010)

depends about £50 quid maybe


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

to buy a viv that size it would be very expenisive. I've just built a 4-2-2 viv for 45 quid. Just buy melamime wood from b&q or wickes. screw it all together. And then all you need is the glass which is going to be the most expensive bit, but still you would save a hell of alot of money by building it yourself.

If not ask the viv builder volly, can't beat his prices!


----------



## Hazze (Dec 8, 2009)

tom1400 said:


> to buy a viv that size it would be very expenisive. I've just built a 4-2-2 viv for 45 quid. Just buy melamime wood from b&q or wickes. screw it all together. And then all you need is the glass which is going to be the most expensive bit, but still you would save a hell of alot of money by building it yourself.
> 
> If not ask the viv builder volly, can't beat his prices!


This might be a stupid question....but how do you fit the runners and glass once you've built the 'box'?

Cheers think I'm definitely gona go down this route! :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

6x2x2 will cost from £170 to £200.

Runners are normally stuck with glue to the frame?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

6*2*2 is about the limit for contiboard. You will probably have to put in a vertical support at the front (behind the glass) to stop the top from bowing under it's own weight.

the wood isn't expensive, but you'll also need sealant for all the cut ends and the joints, runners, glass, vents, screws and tools. Still a bit cheaper than buying and much more rewarding.

Will contiboard be strong enough to house a tegu?


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hazze said:


> This might be a stupid question....but how do you fit the runners and glass once you've built the 'box'?
> 
> Cheers think I'm definitely gona go down this route! :2thumb:


 
I fixed my runners with no nails, give it 24 hours to dry and maybe a bit longer so no smell is left in the tank. With the runners u get 2 different ones. I deeper one than the other. The deeper one goes at the top so you can lift the guard in and out. Don't get the glass cut to exactly the same width as the gap, otherwise you won't get the glass in or out.

anymore questions just give me a pm


----------



## Hazze (Dec 8, 2009)

tom1400 said:


> I fixed my runners with no nails, give it 24 hours to dry and maybe a bit longer so no smell is left in the tank. With the runners u get 2 different ones. I deeper one than the other. The deeper one goes at the top so you can lift the guard in and out. Don't get the glass cut to exactly the same width as the gap, otherwise you won't get the glass in or out.
> 
> *anymore questions just give me a pm*


cheers mate, you'll probably regret that when I start making it!


----------



## burmese dave1970 (Jun 11, 2009)

hi the best thing i found to make my burms viv out of was a wardrobe from ikea it is 8 foot by 2 foot and this cost me 70 pound to make:2thumb:


----------



## Hazze (Dec 8, 2009)

snickers said:


> 6*2*2 is about the limit for contiboard. You will probably have to put in a vertical support at the front (behind the glass) to stop the top from bowing under it's own weight.
> 
> the wood isn't expensive, but you'll also need sealant for all the cut ends and the joints, runners, glass, vents, screws and tools. Still a bit cheaper than buying and much more rewarding.
> 
> Will contiboard be strong enough to house a tegu?


I'm not sure if I'm honest, I'll ask on the lizard board. I figured it was just melamine for all the sides?

If you need to seal all the the sides then how can you make a viv that you can take apart and put back together again (which I'd ideally like to make?)

Cheers....sorry if I'm being a mug!


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

I have 6x2x2 available or can build to spec if you dont want to build yourself, if you do build it i stock all items such as runners vents handles etc.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/437416-two-new-4x2x2-vivs-beech.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/340443-stacks-vivs-designed-built-order.html


----------



## Hazze (Dec 8, 2009)

Lotus Nut said:


> I have 6x2x2 available or can build to spec if you dont want to build yourself, if you do build it i stock all items such as runners vents handles etc.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/437416-two-new-4x2x2-vivs-beech.html
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/340443-stacks-vivs-designed-built-order.html


PM Sent


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

Hazze said:


> I'm not sure if I'm honest, I'll ask on the lizard board. I figured it was just melamine for all the sides?
> 
> If you need to seal all the the sides then how can you make a viv that you can take apart and put back together again (which I'd ideally like to make?)
> 
> Cheers....sorry if I'm being a mug!


 

Not all the sides are melamime. Use 3/4 mm hardboard for the back. But screw it all together, and when sealing it don't just pop to b&q for sealent. go to a pet shop and get vivarium sealent. It's about 5 quid for a reasonable sized tube. Not cheap but if you use sealant from b&q the solvents in the glue can harm the animal that goes in the tank, which is not good at all.

this is the sealent to use

Geocel Aquarium and Vivarium Sealant 78g on eBay (end time 08-Mar-10 17:51:36 GMT)

and when it comes to taking the vivarium apart, it'll have to be resealed after u take it apart, so just make sure that u need not take it apart. Get it where u want, get all holes cut everything fitted inside i.e lighting heating etc, and you shouldn't have to take it apart.


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

I would say build your own, that way you can customize it to your liking, does your glass have to be toughened? 6mm float glass may work out cheaper? 

I get my glass cheap from friends who work in a factory so I'm lucky in that sense. If you can reduce the size of your glass by having a deeper skirt on the front top and bottom of the viv that may help keep the cost down.

I built my own not so long ago and it was much cheaper than buying. :2thumb:


----------



## Hazze (Dec 8, 2009)

All the research I've done says you need toughened glass for Tegu's, I'll have to check this out!

Cheers


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

tegus are can be pretty strong animals. I think it would be alot safer to use toughened glass


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

Just to put this into perspective the new VivExotic Modex 24 which comes in two parts both main and extension kits are 3ft x 2ft x 2ft which would make a 6ft x 2ft x 2ft viv would cost £220 delivered 

may make this a bit easier for you and remember all vivexotic vivs come with hard wood backs

Thanks Craig 

The Reptile Hotel


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

ide make it 6ft long 2ft deep and 3ft high and have a really deep substrate area as tegus love to dig


----------



## wadey (Feb 13, 2010)

tom1400 said:


> when sealing it don't just pop to b&q for sealent. go to a pet shop and get vivarium sealent. It's about 5 quid for a reasonable sized tube. Not cheap but if you use sealant from b&q the solvents in the glue can harm the animal that goes in the tank, which is not good at all.


I was planning on sealing mine with silicone, I thought silicone was ok?


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

wadey said:


> I was planning on sealing mine with silicone, I thought silicone was ok?


 
normal silicone a no no,marine silicone yes,available from any good aquatic centre


----------



## Hazze (Dec 8, 2009)

lizard wizard said:


> ide make it 6ft long 2ft deep and 3ft high and have a really deep substrate area as tegus love to dig


Yeh I was thinking about maybe doing that. 

Cheers :smile:


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

always always always when building a vivarium/tank use the sealent for sale in pet shops, never ever any other sealent.


----------

